# Looking for feedback and info on Take Down Bows



## PopPop Punky (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm brand new to archery having only shot a bow a few times in my life, like way back when I was young. Since I like to go backpacking, and I ride a motorcycle, I was looking at takedown recurves for my first bow. Easy to carry in my rucksack or on my bike.

My intent is to start with target practice, then when I get more proficient I also want to do some hunting and competitions (both 3d and target). I know my pull is 27.5 based on the tip to tip method, and 28 ish based on height. I've also been told that I should start with a 62 - 64 inch bow with a pull from 40 to 50 if I plan to hunt.

Since then I've researched some bows and I was wondering what opinions and evaluations are out there on the following bows:

1) Martin Saber
2) PSE Coyote
3) Hoyt Dorado

I've done some pull tests on the Hoyt Dorado at 40 and 50 pounds, but the shop owner wouldn't let me shoot it. The 40 pound wasn't bad, but the 50 was a bit harder.... the owner said I'd grow into the 50, but also said that bow pull with a recurve doesn't matter, so I'm confused.

I'm also open to suggestions on other takedown bows, and advice on what's really needed to get started. Thanks for any advice or information. Oh I live in San Antonio and only place I've visited so far is Mesquite Archery in town. Great guys, but I kind of felt they were standoffish because I didn't buy something outright.

PopPop


----------



## hounddog101 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have not shot a bow in over 30 yrs and just getting back into the sport as well. I have done alot of research online and mostly on AT. Almsot bought a compound after traveling around to several bow shops, then one day someone suggests that i try a recurve. I felt very comfortable shotting it. Both eyes open, no blurry sights, no releases or stabilizers, just bow arrow and target. its great. I started with a PSE Stalker around $150 and it has a riser which will hold a reel for bowfishing.Another brand which also starts off inexpensive is Stamic. 3rivers carrys both as well as others. Outdoor experience aslo carries these and is good to deal with with free shipping.

Getting helpful info from bow shops might be a little hard because most sell compound bows with all the extra bells and whistles. the shops that do sell recurves sell mostly the brand name ones which can get very pricey. At least this is what i found out to be in my area. Im not trying to offend anyone.

After doing alot of reasearch and not wanting to over bow myself i got a 35#er. Not quite enough for hunting but enough for learning. Thats why I went cheap. Next bow is 45#er custom made the way I wanted it and pleanty to hunt with for $600 to my door. 

Do your research and decide for yourself. Find a shop that will let you try one even if you have to travel a little. There is a guy on youtube called the grayarcher look for him and watch him shoot. He is pretty impressive with his style of shooting and his info is great. He has alot of vids and some are long so i hope you have some time.

Personally I dont think I'll ever get another compound. Anyone can pull a trigger. All you need is stick and string. Much more rewarding. hope this helps.


----------



## Darikashi (Aug 7, 2012)

Do not get the 40 or 50# bow. Get a 25-30# bow to start out with. You might be able to shoot the 40 right off the bat but you will do a lot of shoulder damage and, believe me, you REALLY do not want to do that. Work your way up to the 40# bow. I know here in Texas you can't hunt with anything less than 40 but, by working your way up, you will be more comfortable and less likely to wound an animal.

I have a PSE Razorback that I really enjoy, I'd recommend that.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been mostly a compound shooter but decided to get a recurve last year. I did a lot of research and played with a lot of bows. I did not have a lot of money. I decided on a Ragim Impala in 50# for how well I shot it and how it felt. And for under $200 it is a beautiful bow. There are a lot of nicer bows out there but not for the price. If I had $600 to spend on a td bow, I would buy a Pittsley Predator... Hands down, the nicest shooting td I have ever handled. To me it felt better then the Blackwidows...

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------

